# I need an alu MightyMouse !



## chevy (Sep 21, 2007)

The title of the tread says it all. Now that everything (iPod, iPhone, iMac, Mac Pro, Mac mini, ... and soon the MacBook) is in alu with alu keyboards.... we need alu mouses !


----------



## ksv (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree


----------



## hawki18 (Sep 24, 2007)

chevy said:


> The title of the tread says it all. Now that everything (iPod, iPhone, iMac, Mac Pro, Mac mini, ... and soon the MacBook) is in alu with alu keyboards.... we need alu mouses !




I would just settle for a good mouse from Apple there Mice suck.


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 24, 2007)

hawki18 said:


> I would just settle for a good mouse from Apple there Mice suck.



I would settle with a two button mouse, I don't care how it looks, it just gets annoying after a while to use the mighty mouse.


----------



## Qion (Sep 24, 2007)

Right, so how about a two-buttoned (and I mean TWO_PHYSICAL_BUTTONS) aluminum Mighty Mouse for under fifty bucks?


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 24, 2007)

Qion said:


> Right, so how about a two-buttoned (and I mean TWO_PHYSICAL_BUTTONS) aluminum Mighty Mouse for under fifty bucks?



I think that would be perfect, just put a small heater in it for the winter and it will be perfect.


----------



## Mario8672 (Sep 28, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> I think that would be perfect, just put a small heater in it for the winter and it will be perfect.


Now THERE'S an idea!


----------



## Mario8672 (Sep 29, 2007)

They should also fix the issue with dirt getting trapped into the 360 scroll ball. The rest of it is pretty good. It could use a new look though. Glass and aluminum maybe?


----------



## chevy (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, replace the dirt catching bal by a small track pad area (or a finger print type of sensor).


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 30, 2007)

It should also hover.


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 30, 2007)

It's hovering more than a centimeter, so does it really hover? because that would be sweet.


----------



## Qion (Sep 30, 2007)

eric2006 said:


> It should also hover.



That website looks a bit iffy. It has incorrect grammar and is tagged out of date.

I'm not saying that making the mouse do that isn't possible, of course.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not real, but it is an interesting concept.


----------



## Qion (Sep 30, 2007)

The magnets would have to be almost perfectly uniform in repulsion along the edges of the mouse. The easiest way to get the idea to work would be to use a magnet that would cover the entire bottom of the mouse (drifting would be a problem if it weren't dead-on); however, this doesn't compensate for the laser, which in itself would have to be fairly powerful to reflect a 1cm distance. Maybe the mouse could have an optical tracking system with a corresponding grid engraved or printed on the pad. 

At any rate, it'd be quite a feat to make the mouse work with a variety of hand sizes and weights.

EDIT: Now that I think about it, an electromagnetic repulsion system might be able to do the job using a weight/distance algorithm. It would have to use proximity sensors along the bottoms of the mouse to adjust on-the-fly, of course, but it could work. The major issue I see with a system like this would be power draw; I figure a couple AA's wouldn't hold up for too long. That, and it would be the equivalent to holding an expensive fan motor. Not too sure it wouldn't be painful if it were made of aluminum!


----------

